# Gruesome BJJ Tournament video



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jul 13, 2004)

Saw this on JiuJitsuGear Forum...It is a match from the 2004 BJJ World Cup in Brazil.  The match is pretty interesting up until about 3:45 minutes into the video...then it gets really scary.  Hope the guy isn't crippled for life.

http://www.cbjjo.com.br/campeonatos2004/copadomundo2004/videos/index.asp?video=98


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 13, 2004)

Does anyone know what happened with that guy after the tournament? Did he recover from that back injury?

- Ceicei


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 13, 2004)

OH MY GOD!
I spent a whole class last night grappling and worked for six hours lugging steel from tank to tank and I was feeling sorry for myself. This guy has got real problems.
Sean


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 13, 2004)

OUCH!

That looked like a pro-wrestling move, not BJJ, and it's definately not supposed to go like that... looks like he snapped the other guys spine.

I can't read the website though....is there a write up on it?


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jul 13, 2004)

Like Kenny Rogers said...you gotta know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em, know when to get up and just walk away...  

Haven't seen any info on the guy's injury.


----------



## ppko (Jul 13, 2004)

that was definately smarts.

evidently a very effective technique though.
I hope the guy is alright.

PPKO


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 13, 2004)

YOWWWCH!!!  That's enough to scare the puddin' out of ya.  My back hurts just watching...jeez....would like to know if he's okay.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh man! that looked pretty awfull!Good thing he was still able to move his arms and legs.


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 13, 2004)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> Oh man! that looked pretty awfull!Good thing he was still able to move his arms and legs.



Good point.  As long as he can move his arms, hands, legs, and feet, hopefully he didn't suffer any long term irrepairable damage.  I would imagine though, that he has extensive pain and probably needs a lot of physical therapy.  If a disc or two has been ruptured or a spinal leak, it'd be really bad.  There has to be a write-up about this somewhere about him, even if it is not in English.   

- Ceicei


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 14, 2004)

As a trained first responder what I loved about it was the inital first-aid the (poor) guy got. That one where someone comes over and straightens out his legs on the mat. Really rilly smart move there guy. With that potential of a serious back injury like that one you don't move the guy until professionally trained EMT's are there. And yet they show him being carted off on some sort of board... no neck-brace ... Ya, now the time is to wonder the aftermath... he probably was okay from the fight itself more than the first-aid he got. Jeez. 
But the move itself ... don't know much about BJJ but I presume that is illegal? But it did happen so fast that the ref didn't have time to stop it. 
The guy doing it... to me it seems that he should've known what that would've done and what it did considering how fast he got off his opponent. 
On the streets that'd been a great move but in a tourney? 
Ya, I feel for the guy. I have an auto-related back injury and know about the pain a hurt like that can give.


----------



## auxprix (Jul 14, 2004)

Watching that video has given me a great fear of newaza. I wanna hear if that boston crab is legal in BJJ tourneys, because (no offense to you Jiu Jitsu-ers) it shouldn't be! It may just be my bleeding judo heart, but that sort of submission should never be used outside of careful practice and self defense.

The deliberateness of the execution makes me think that it could have been legal. That wrestler knew exactly what he was going for; Even I could see what was about to happen. The referee must have either been sitting on his butt, or allowing this to take place.

Now I once gave someone a bad injury,and I was able to move on. But if I had ever given someone THAT type of injury, I would probably be too sickend with myself to ever grapple again.


----------



## Marginal (Jul 14, 2004)

Could just be my lack of knowledge about BJJ, but that didn't look like a submission, or even an intentional move on the one guy's part. Looked more like he was trying to lever the guy into another position and didn't realize that the guy's head was where it was. Small wonder the "Walls of Jericho/Liontamer" transformed into a boston crab in the WWE though. Looked almost exactly like that clip minus the falling backward part.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 14, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> As a trained first responder what I loved about it was the inital first-aid the (poor) guy got. That one where someone comes over and straightens out his legs on the mat. Really rilly smart move there guy. With that potential of a serious back injury like that one you don't move the guy until professionally trained EMT's are there. And yet they show him being carted off on some sort of board... no neck-brace ... Ya, now the time is to wonder the aftermath... he probably was okay from the fight itself more than the first-aid he got. Jeez.
> But the move itself ... don't know much about BJJ but I presume that is illegal? But it did happen so fast that the ref didn't have time to stop it.
> The guy doing it... to me it seems that he should've known what that would've done and what it did considering how fast he got off his opponent.
> On the streets that'd been a great move but in a tourney?
> Ya, I feel for the guy. I have an auto-related back injury and know about the pain a hurt like that can give.


Now hold it right there. Lots of BJJ moves will flat out kill you, and it is the practitioners job to position himself to prevent such an occurance. The guy on bottom was just to tired to be "alive" for that move.
Sean


----------



## hedgehogey (Jul 14, 2004)

Well I think we can draw one big conclusion from this video: It's only a sport. How can you hurt someone if you train just to make him tap, huh? Just ask that guy in the video.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jul 14, 2004)

I think what happened was that the man on top was trying to do a standing guard pass.  The guy on bottom was trying to keep his guard closed and trying to do a sweep.  The guy on top was trying to avoid the sweep.  The guy on bottom should have let go.  Just my take.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 15, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> Now hold it right there. Lots of BJJ moves will flat out kill you, and it is the practitioners job to position himself to prevent such an occurance. The guy on bottom was just to tired to be "alive" for that move.
> Sean



Grins, well I _did_  concede that I didn't know  :idunno: much about BJJ in the first place didn't I??  
I made a mental note not to piss off a BJJ-ist... or at least not go to ground with him.  :uhyeah:


----------



## gusano (Jul 18, 2004)

Wow, that was hard to watch! I hope that guy is alright.
The guy on the top didn't control the sleeve before he stood up, which enabled the guy on the bottom to come under and around the leg he initially stood on.
It's better if you have control of the standing guys same side arm along with the leg. The guy on the bottom had a sweep option available to him if he would have opened his legs. I think this was clearly accidental and a couple of things enabled it to occur. 1. The guy on the bottom was arched (hyperextendeded) too far back. It is good to be on your shoulder, because that is what you will roll over instead of your head, but he had his entire back arched (hyperextended) *and *2. He refused to open his guard. Even to do the sweep/reversal he would have to open his guard and swing his left leg in front of and around his standing opponent while rolling over his right shoulder to end up on his knees, along his opponents left side and facing the same direction *and *still in control of the opponents left leg. He could then stand to complete the sweep/takedown by raising the trapped leg and sweeping the remaining standing leg.
Easy for me to say in the comfort of my office. Unfortunate occurence. IMO clearly an accident. I hope the guy is o.k.


----------



## grappling_mandala (Jul 18, 2004)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> I think what happened was that the man on top was trying to do a standing guard pass. The guy on bottom was trying to keep his guard closed and trying to do a sweep. The guy on top was trying to avoid the sweep. The guy on bottom should have let go. Just my take.


I agree,

Dave


----------



## JDenz (Jul 30, 2004)

What a sissy.  Owww my back.  Lol.  Well that is what you get for trying to force things and being stubborn it sucks but it is part of the sport.


----------

